# No Vacuum Sealer? - Try Water Sealing



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

This is by no means a full substitute for a vacuum sealer, but it will lengthen your storage time in zip lock baggies.

http://www.mentalscoop.com/how-to-seal-food-without-a-vacuum-sealer/


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

I laughed at it when I first saw it some time ago, . . . 

I have since tried it and used it, . . . 

I don't laugh any more, . . . it works.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

I put dried goods in mason jars then heat in an oven to ~ 140 oF, briefly, cap and it makes a good airtight seal, the lids pop down upon cooling.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

dwight55 said:


> I laughed at it when I first saw it some time ago, . . .
> 
> I have since tried it and used it, . . .
> 
> ...


I did the same thing.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

I like that ! Gets virtually all the air out. 

Is that you in the video ? lain:


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

operator6 said:


> i like that ! Gets virtually all the air out.
> 
> Is that you in the video ? lain:


lmao!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

A Watchman said:


> This is by no means a full substitute for a vacuum sealer, but it will lengthen your storage time in zip lock baggies.
> 
> http://www.mentalscoop.com/how-to-seal-food-without-a-vacuum-sealer/


Wow. Learned something from a flaming meat handling *** today.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

I have a couple of chums who can inflict a pretty good good suck using a soda straw. Not near as messy as using water. lol.

"2. Vacuum Seal Stuff Better

Getting the air all the way out of a plastic bag is a great way to keep the food inside fresh since it won't oxidize as rapidly. You don't need to buy a vacuum sealer to make this happen: a zipper-top plastic bag, a straw, and a good pair of lungs are all you need to make this happen.

First, put your food in the plastic bag and then insert the straw. Seal the zipper around the straw, then suck out as much air as you can without feeling light-headed. Slip out the straw real quick-like and snap the zipper completely closed."

9 Drinking Straw Hacks That Don't Suck « Food Hacks Daily


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

How about just a small shop vac and a small piece of tubing ?

Bam ! Y'all might see me on QVC !


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Actually I know a guy who can bag suck a trash bag full of marinade and a 10 lb brisket which looked like it was factory packed. He dont even use a straw. Just forms the top up lke a pucker string and starts inhaling. Fortunately he is a non smoker.


----------

